# Ubereats rating



## Isn323 (10 mo ago)

Hi today I got my first unsatisfactory rating and a report was created, but they won't provide feedback on who gave the rating or what the content was?


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Isn323 said:


> Hi today I got my first unsatisfactory rating and a report was created, but they won't provide feedback on who gave the rating or what the content was?


You really joined the forums to ask this? THIS?

Unless you did something that would get a CEO or celebrity canceled, it doesn't matter.

Don't lose a wink of sleep over it.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Isn323 said:


> Hi today I got my first unsatisfactory rating and a report was created, but they won't provide feedback on who gave the rating or what the content was?


Don't worry about your UberEats rating...I think anything above a 90% and your good...could even be lower then that but I don't know the threshold.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Hypothetical, if I wanted to start eating every nth order, what would be the IDEAL number to use?

Every 50th? 100th? Every other order?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Hypothetical, if I wanted to start eating every nth order, what would be the IDEAL number to use?
> 
> Every 50th? 100th? Every other order?


That's a great question. I'm not inclined to find out though because my rating hovers at 91%. I can't seem to get enough ratings to knock the bad one's off. (and yes, I've earned most of the bad ratings by refusing to jump through locked door/gate hoops, or marking deliveries as complete when they send me to obviously closed locations since I'm not willing to accept $2.50 after a long call.)


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Hypothetical, if I wanted to start eating every nth order, what would be the IDEAL number to use?
> 
> Every 50th? 100th? Every other order?


I was at 90% testing that same theory. So if you do the math I know your good for 1 out of 10 for a free meal. Could be even better but haven't tested it as I don't want to be too greedy.


----------



## VanKalDriver (Sep 13, 2021)

I don't think there is any situation _at all_ under which I would eat a customer's food. Better to just take a picture of it in a safe place when the 8-minute timer runs out if I can't find or contact the customer.

But I'll humor how I might go about scoring a few free meals if I had less scruples...

I would have to consider the fact that not nearly everyone who got their food properly without incident will give the thumb _up_ to make up for the near-inevitable thumb down you would get from eating the food. So I can't eat 1 out of 10 to barely hang on to 90%. It's probably more like 1 out of 30 with one in three getting their food properly giving the thumb up, and _everyone_ whose food got eaten giving the thumb down.

So using the one-third thumb up rate for proper deliveries, it would be 1 out of 60 to barely keep Diamond for me at 95% with _no_ other mistakes, or something like 1 out of 80-100 to account for the odd_ honest_ mistake or Karen.

Not to mention reports for not getting the food _at all_ (even if they don't prove you ate it) are worse than reports for something merely done _improperly_ with the delivery (such as wasting time, unprofessional conduct, or poor food handling.) If Uber saw I was trying to game the ratings and rewards system like this, they might deactivate me even though I meet all the criteria for Diamond still!

So I would say, only do this if you don't mind being a thief every so often or getting deactivated.


----------

